# J1040 Code



## cbuscemi (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi.  

I have a claim that was billed with an office visit 99213 -25 with cpt code 96372 and cpt code J1040. 

The ins co paid for the ov and cpt code 96372, but not the J1040.  It states that J1040 is not a covered service. 

Is there any way I can appeal this?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 17, 2009)

Did it state why it was non-covered?  Diagnosis? I haven't experienced any reimbursement issues for Depo-medrol.


----------



## cbuscemi (Sep 17, 2009)

*j1040 code*

No, just says on eob that it's not a covered service.  I was looking in LCD and NCCI in National Government Service and I couldn't find any information.


----------



## ssteele (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure what state you are in, but here in Iowa we have to use NDC codes. Iowa medicaid does not cover the ndc for J1040, so we use J1030 at 2 units, and do not have any problems. Just a thought for you, but it may not be your problem. Good luck!


----------

